# chimps outstrategize humans



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Chimps Outsmart Humans in Simple Strategy Game

this article packs a lot of wallop. it includes references to evolutionary development, human uses of mathematics and logic (game theory, Nash equilibrium) and the possibility that humans should be a bit more humble.

it made me wonder again, given the long history of human/canine association and interaction, what dogs know about us that we can't even imagine and how far we are from understanding our oldest companions.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Think I better check out luminosity soon. My short term memory has been slipping. I'm sure a chimp could beat me at a game.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well my dog (going on 16) beats me daily when it comes to deciding whose priorities matter, so i wouldn't dream of going mano a mano with a chimp.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

if only the chimps.... lol

Emus vs. Humans: The Great Emu War of 1932


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

now that i have read a bit more about the differences between chimps and bonobos (assumed to have diverged from a common ancestor about a million years ago, with one developing a male dominated society and the other a female dominated one), i hope that scientists will do a similar study using bonobos. it would be interesting to see if there are any notable differences between the two.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That would be interesting wouldn't it? Are you familiar with the chimp wars documented by Jane Goodall? It is interesting that this occurred in chimps and not bonobos.

The ABC's of Chimpanzee Behavior


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lily, i have not followed jane goodall, just been awed by what little i do know about her and her research. 

what is also interesting, however, is that i ran across an article about another "species?" of chimps in west africa that lives in caves, uses weapons, etc. lots of food for thought:

Are Western Chimpanzees a New Species of Pan? | Guest Blog, Scientific American Blog Network


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that link. It is very interesting indeed. The concept of species is one of the things I find particularly thought provoking since most of my teaching deals with microbes where the definition of species is very different due to much more free interchange of DNA between what are biochemically and morphologically considered separate species.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for that link. It is very interesting indeed. The concept of species is one of the things I find particularly thought provoking since most of my teaching deals with microbes where the definition of species is very different due to much more free interchange of DNA between what are biochemically and morphologically considered separate species.


also wondering if there is anything to consider re what you pointed out in your thread on evolution and the difference between convergent evolution and coevolution.


----------

